# Gone, but not forgotten



## applebear (Jul 21, 2015)

My 16 y/o yorkie/pom passed on last week. It's been devastating and draining for me, as my dogs are very much family. However, I realize this isn't a pet forum so I'll try to get to the point.

A friend came to be support and help me bury him. He saw this stump thing along the house, and came up with the idea of getting it out of there and placing my dog there as his final resting place. This spot is directly under a basement window and we kind of got the idea of maybe doing a memorial of sorts in the window to protect it from what weather we could.

I gave myself time to think about it, and thought maybe a couple painting of him when he was pup and another as an adult [window is divided by a bar, making it two sections]. I asked my mom do these, and I am just coming up with one problem. The sun does hit the spot a short part of the day and I worry about fading. My idea was to move it back slightly to the edge inside the window [probably about 5 inches] and making it all most box like, then placing some of his fave toys in front of it and hang his collar/tags off to the side a little. 

Does anyone have any ideas to protect these paintings better. Mom said she could put some lacquer [sp?] coating on them, but wasn't sure that would do anything to protect them. I'm hoping moving them back a bit will do most of the work, but would appreciate any ideas.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear about you dog, surprising how they become a part of your life. Sounds like a great way to celebrate your time together, haven't got a clue on how to protect it other than putting a UV blocker of some sort over it.


----------



## applebear (Jul 22, 2015)

So true, and thank you...he was family to me and I still struggle with his loss. I will look into that idea, not sure what options are there for that but maybe a web search would give some ideas.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2015)

I have two dogs that are both about 11 years old. Gonna be a sad day when they go.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 22, 2015)

I know your pain, way too much.

Have comfort in knowing, that he is up on rainbow bridge, pain free and running wild.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

16 years is a good long life for a dog, and I'm sure he was loved....and I'm sure he knows that he was loved. 
My shi-doodle passed in April at 14 years. We put some day lilies over her spot and they're ready to bloom. Sometimes simple is better.


----------



## applebear (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes, very hard to loose them. Thank you for the words all.

Slow, I was wondering about growing something there but not sure. I don't like upkeep and my thumb is far from green. A nice LITTLE bush that bloomed some sort of flower would be nice, but I have no clue about plants. May have to do some research and thinking there, but I still want to do the memorial thing in the window.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 25, 2015)

I like simple hardy plants that take care of themselves, and return every year, like day lilies, irises, hosta. You just need to know if a spot is sunny or shady and then go from there.


----------



## applebear (Jul 27, 2015)

You sound like me there Slow, I like plants that take care of themselves and don't require much upkeep [especially watering-just yeah, it's going to die]. I have some bushes that are hardy but take trimming several times during summer...not my fave chore.  

The area is sunny part of the day, then shady towards end. I'll look up some of those plants. Thank you.


----------

